# Curious baby ate foam



## ikesmom

my 18mo ds ate a rather large (bigger than 1 inch )foam letter off his brothers art project last nite. The bendable craft foam that they sell at Michael's for every kid art holiday project. He choked and gagged and when I got to him he swallowed it. So what do you think? Is there anything I can do to try to encourage it to come out in a diaper besides give him some juice?


----------



## eepster

Stewed prunes tend to get stuff moving very fast.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy

i dont have any advice (the prunes should get it moving quick) but i bet that will be a fun diper change when that letter reappears!


----------



## 425lisamarie

Yikes! I'd think it's fine, try the prunes like someone said. DH was watching the kids last night while I was showering and I came out to DD(9months) drinking her brothers decaf coffee.







:


----------



## wombatclay

But also keep an eye out for that letter...it probably wont be a problem (squishy and all that) but sometimes things can cause blockages that need more than "home remedies".

If you haven't spotted the letter and our little one starts going less, or their tummy gets swollen, or they feel bad...get them checked out.

Hope you have your "special diaper letter" soon!


----------



## ikesmom

Thanks I gave the infamous prune brew and he went bm right away but no letter??? I imagine it will take awhile to travel through him but I am watching. I keep remembering a crazy dog we had growing up that ate a whole plastic grocery bag that came out intact







!


----------



## orapunzel

I was just doing search for what happens when a toddler eats nerf foam... like the nerf dart? (My elder son has the nerf dart gun and lots of darts that are normally put out of reach in the garage and he left one inside for my 2.5yo DS to find). I can't find a thing anything on the 'net after doing many searches with different keywords.

Anyone know?

This happened Tuesday night. He brought me the head to the dart while playing in the same room with me. (I didn't see the dart or where on earth he found it.) So, about 2" of the dart where missing and I could see teeth marks on the head. At first, I thought he must have torn it off or ripped it off. However, careful tearing apart of the room and adjoining area have turned up no remainders. So, I'm left to assume he ate it.

He pooped yesterday, but as far as I could see, no dart material. No poopie today. He does sometimes skip a day with BM's. But considering what he may have done, I'm getting concerned.

Going back to my question, I'm puzzled why I couldn't find a thing (not even on Hasbro's site) about the safety (or lack thereof) of eating Nerf. If anyone knows anything about this stuff and whether I should cart my child off to the Doc or hospital, please let me know? Thanks!!


----------

